# Feral Cat on Ellen DeGeneres show



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A feral cat is showing up on the Ellen DeGeneres stage. Very cute video on it. Ellen is such a great animal lover. I appreciate her sense of humor and her efforts for all animals.

http://webmail.aol.com/41421/aol/en...109&seq=13&searchIn=none&searchQuery=&start=0


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Merry, I'm getting an AOL message. Is that the link you meant to give us?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Several videos showing E's set-cat playing.
http://ellen.warnerbros.com/2009/02/ext ... _of_th.php

An article about E's set-cat.
http://www.examiner.com/x-669-Pet-Rescu ... -feral-cat


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Heidi. I dont know why mine is doing an aol thing. 
It doesnt when I click on it but Im on aol. Oh how I hate aol.

Notice the chairs now have plastic on them. Bet it so no cat hair on her guests or so the cat wont pee :? on them.

Looks like a gray tabby to me. With agouti fur I bet!


----------

